# What happens to Pets At Home animals overnight?



## pasta456

I was just thinking about pets at home and was wondering if the animals stay in the store overnight alone or is someone with them. It must be so lonely for them at night.


----------



## Lurcherlad

They’re all in cages and pens with food, water and bedding so perfectly safe (and glad of the peace and quiet) I’m sure.


----------



## kittih

How is it any different to when they live with their owners who go to bed at night or out to work and leave them in their cages/pens etc. ? Most of the PAH animals aren't alone in their housing. As lurcherlad says they probably enjoy the peace and quiet after being on display in the shop all day, especially the more nervous ones.


----------



## Faoladh

I think the animals aren't technically supposed to be left without checks for more than 12 hours (honestly cannot remember where/when I was taught this) but tbh if they open at 9 the extra hour doesn't do them any harm. My old farm would close at 4 in the winter and 5 in the summer and open again at 8 or 9 the next day and everything was usually fine as long as horses were hayed in well and final checks of cages/security was done properly but I understand the mentality since I became the only staff member on site at a yard where I had to do muck out/rug/feed and do checks around 10pm every single night for 8 months when it was bloody freezing. On one occasion a horse got their rug stuck on their haynet and one or two times they pooped in their drinker or something else silly like that.

As aforementioned it is respite for them after being gawked at under bright lights all day.


----------

